# Grandpuppy brag..



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  Way to go Cross, mom , Titan & Michelle


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Good job pup!!
Hope he got a cheeseburger?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! What great news!! Now we need a pic to go with this!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

yay!! go Titan's puppies!!!!!!! great news!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What exciting news! Congrats to all!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That is so great! Is HRC big up there? It is huge down here, bigger than AKC. Can't say the same for UKC obedience though...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Alot of people love UKC hunt test down here...but most know that SHR title is pretty easy. JH is way more difficult than a SHR. There is a huge gap between started and the hunting retriever. It is crazy! Plus..to me...UKC is more fun/relaxed!

Congrats! Great News!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a good father's day present for Titan!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Totally awesome Cross! I'd love to see a picture of him!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep and I just found out the General V even trains with Cross and Jim on Monday nights. She even took a tracking class with them. Is this a small world or what. I should tell you that Peg called me a couple weeks ago and told me that Cross forgot how to swim and someone almost had to jump in after him going after a bumper..ROFL..


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Cross is such a fun dog to watch he is so happy no matter what he is doing. I would have loved to have watched started dog we had so many dogs in that class 35 all together and quite a few from the club. I am so happy to hear that Cross got his first pass. 

Jim told me it was very scary when Cross had troubles in the water. The next monday night he was doing great though.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay new update... Cross got another SHR leg today. Yesterday he was waiting for the bird on the ground and at the same time as they threw(whatever they do for land) two ducks flew off the lake. So he was watching the ducks fly and completely missed the mark. He did great on everything else and was great again today!.
Laura here is a recent picture of Cross


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay! Congrats on another pass!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome news. Glad to hear today went better.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on another pass!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay new update... Cross got another SHR leg today. Yesterday he was waiting for the bird on the ground and at the same time as they threw(whatever they do for land) two ducks flew off the lake. So he was watching the ducks fly and completely missed the mark. He did great on everything else and was great again today!.
> Laura here is a recent picture of Cross


Oh wow! He looks just like his daddy! What a cutie! Congratulations Cross on your second leg WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You show em Cross! Tollers are cool but goldens are the BEST!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to Cross!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay.. new update...Today Cross passed his 1st JH leg! That boy is doing awesome in the field..and he's only a little over a year!WHOOOHOOOO!!!!
I am so thrilled for them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

WhooHooo!! Wow, that is great Michelle! 

And he really is a handsome boy to boot


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Cross!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Cross! If baby boy can do it, so can daddy!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Cross!




DNL2448 said:


> Way to go Cross! If baby boy can do it, so can daddy!!!!


I knew someone would say this.:--big_grin:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Cross....now grab your Daddy and get him out there, too!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh I didnt realize Jim and Peggy were doing AKC this weekend. Way to go Cross!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoooohooo... Leg # two.. They are on a roll!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Uno mas! Way to go Cross!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Uno Mas what does that mean??
Anyway good job Cross. Pickin up the chickens!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

uno mas means one more, but I believe she meant "dos mas", lol!
Great job!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cross looks good in orange. Jim is pretty pleased with himself also..


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Cross!! Yep I bet Jim is on cloud nine right now. I heard that last week Cross really had his game on at training. It paid off big time.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> uno mas means one more, but I believe she meant "dos mas", lol!
> Great job!


Yep, my bad, I though he had two already. I though Cross picked up two this weekend, but one a little while back. So, Dos Mas!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Yep, my bad, I though he had two already. I though Cross picked up two this weekend, but one a little while back. So, Dos Mas!


Me too! He now has 2-SHR legs and 2-JH legs ...(I think?) He might have 3-SHR legs...

Oh and someone at the test this weekend told him did pretty good for a swamp collie...LOL! Goldens rule!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya, know Orange just looks better on a Golden!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Cross looks good in orange. Jim is pretty pleased with himself also..


He is a good looking boy Michelle!! I can definately see Titan in him


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep Cross has 2 SRH and 2 JH passes. 4 people from our club went to this test and all 4 came back with ribbons. Pretty darn awesome I think.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep Yeah Roger and Jaci too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well leg # three for Cross and Jim. Keep your fingers crossed for them tomorrow.
They were dog number 46 today and Cross did it with all the scent around.. Tomorrow he is dog number 50!
I am so proud of these guys!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is Awesome!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats....he is a beautiful boy too


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How'd Cross do today? I see a new JH in our future...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Drumroll please............Cross is now a JH!!!!!!!!! Way to go Jim and Cross,
Iwas able to go watch the water today after my obedience trial and watch three friends get JH's and another get a 3rd leg and one more get a 2nd leg! Congrats to all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT job! Congrats to all involved!
What did you think of a JH test    ???


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> GREAT job! Congrats to all involved!
> What did you think of a JH test    ???


I thought the teams were amazing and hats off to you all training. While eavesdropping on the training threads I was able to figure what was really good and what was not preferred. I had a couple pro's standing over my shoulder while I was asking questions to my friends. I have to compliment you all.... One of the pros was impressed I knew enough seeing it for my 1st time and asking the "right" questions. He also knew enough about obedience to raise his eyebrows when Jim mentioned that Titan was #10 there. Whoohoo! The pro was also there when Jim ran Cross and explained to me that he was very impressed with the Swamp Collie and said that they had the cleanest lines to and from. No bank running for my grandpup.. Right though the decoys and right back....( I am also really really sunburned...my face anyway.. I hate Doxycline!:yuck


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Great news. Good boy Cross.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Cross did amazing last night at training. Very clean runs. It was a good night at Hunts Points. I hope Cross gets his Satrted dog title on the 10-11th. 

I also hope my sister little lab Prada will finish her started too she only needs one leg. YAY Prada and Cross!!!


----------

